# Shelf Stable Milk



## goodgiver (Dec 10, 2008)

We were given a lot of shelf stable milk that was frozen. If we thaw it out will it still be shelf stable?

.      ASOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2008)

As long as the containers were never opened, they should remain shelf stable.  I'm not sure if the texture would be effected by the freezing.


----------

